# Spoo Breeder in the Southwest? or maybe florida?



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

Try checking with Stargazer.

She breeds whites. Michele's Marcela (PCA 2010 BBE Bitch Winner) is from her line and so is Ora's boy. I've also seen 2 of her puppies that are showing in AKC right now. One is already a Canadian CH as well. Both are lovely.

Another idea is Gulf Breeze poodles - Terry Wellman. Carter lives with her 


Tabatha


----------



## FunkyPuppy (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh, thank you thank you THANK YOU!


----------

